# looking for a John Phillips



## H.W.Norton (Apr 14, 2010)

sailed with Him on the Pacific Fortune and Nova Scotia


----------



## john sutton (Sep 2, 2008)

H.W.Norton said:


> sailed with Him on the Pacific Fortune and Nova Scotia


I was on the fortune 53


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

You're obviously an old Furness man -- I was on the Pacific Northwest 56-58, the Sagamore and then the Pinemore , leaving the company late '59, but as far as I know never ran into John Phillips.


----------



## H.W.Norton (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Tom I was third mate on the Pinemore .Medi run.Would be interested in the crew names you sailed with.I have been searching for John for years.Unfortunately without results. I left the Nova Scotia in Boston to Join the Malayan Prince (Old Victory Ship).Did the far East trip (one year) Without coming home .Finished my time .Promoted to 4th Mate.on Route.I was rich.Docked in New York .Came home as a passenger on the QUEEN OF BERMUDA to Newcastle Then to Go for 2nd Mates .Went with Various companies after that


----------

